# need to hook up



## steven peterson (Aug 8, 2007)

Looking for Dilon /Alfonez Out of Austin Texas Area.Need Offshore crew or willing to crew.Went out with "CoastlTim NOLIMITHOOKER " This was last year, just before Tim went to Hawaiian Ilands.' Please Pm. Have a 28ft Sport/Fisherman.
Twin inboards.Want to go on 2/3/4/5/6 day trips"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""



Steve


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

wow? pm sent


----------



## txcountry (Feb 14, 2007)

Pm sent.

Dylan


----------



## TRACERP (May 5, 2008)

OK....Where do I sign up at!!!!


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Add me to that list.


----------

